# October Hill Country Charm had her kids! Two doelings!



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone...

Here are my newest additions. I am seeing pink!!! :kidred: :kidred:



















PS The black and white kid is available. Her dad is Old Mountain Farm PALomino who is a son of Sugar Creek Patience--best udder 2006. Good milk potential here!!

Angie


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They are nice looking kids! Congrats! It must be a doe day because my girl just had twin does as well!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats, they are too cute!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Very cute!! Congrats :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.......they are adorable.... :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats on the girlies! They are very pretty


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww-congrats on the very pretty ones! :stars:


----------

